# DIY Drying machine.



## Elliot Jansen (Dec 13, 2008)

By request, how I built a dry box in 15 minutes.  It cost me about 21 dollars. This is a variation of the Stickies on this forum. Without having to wire anything or build a fan.

BTW..  I spent some time in the construction trades so it was easy for me to do this using my old tools and some scrap material I have hanging around.. If you have access to some tools this is really easy.

Materials:

2 4ft 3/8 in dowel rods

1 O2 Cool fan from Lowes (6.00)

1 fan blade (optional) I took from previous broken fan (same model)

1 10 gal Tote from Odd Lots (4-5 bux)

Aquarium Silicone Sealant  (3 bux)

Scrap Copper wire about 6 feet or so (scrap stolen from work site)

Drill, Tin Snips, 3/8 in paddle bit, Marker, Razor Knife


Assembly:

Take your 10 gal tote and trace the shape of the fan, I put it fan towards the tote so I could get a better trace.  Then trace the fan blade on other side.  Cut a small piece out with razor knife so you can get your snips in there, then cut around your trace.  Cut the hole smaller so you can kind of force it gently in so it will stay in place.  *Make sure you leave enough room for the switch to be outside the box so you can turn it off and on* (Meaning dont push it in too far.) Do the same with the fan blade trace.  Then, take your drill and paddle bit and drill holes for your dowel rods.  You can stick the rod through and it will leave a shadow where to mark it after it is straight enough for you.  After you have done this then take your sealant and seal the cracks around the inserted parts. You also have to drill one hole for the adapter cord.  Thats the most of it.  Then you take your copper wire snip it with a pair of dykes or linesmans pliers, bend to fit, and set them on top of the rods..  If you don't have scrap wire around, you can use string, or I even thought of using a wire baking cooling tray.  And that's it.


----------

